# Inter - Sampdoria: 24 ottobre 2017 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (23 Ottobre 2017)

Anticipo del turno infrasettimanale di Serie A. SI gioca Inter - Sampdoria. Partita in programma martedì 24 ottobre 2017 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano.

Dove vedere Inter - Samp in tv?

Diretta su Sky, Premium e sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## Milanforever63 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Vince l'Inter .. loro hanno Culovic .. una garanzia ..


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

*INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Skriniar, Miranda, Nagatomo; Vecino, Gagliardini; Candreva, Borja Valero, Perisic; Icardi. All.: Spalletti. 

SAMPDORIA (4-3-1-2): Puggioni; Bereszynski, Ferrari, Silvestre, Murru; Barreto, Torreira, Praet; Ramirez; Quagliarella, Zapata. All: Giampaolo.*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Scansadoria?! 4 titolari in panca rispetto al Crotone. Giampaolo ha sto vizio.. quando ci son 3 gare in 7 giorni mette le riserve contro quella con cui ha meno possib di fare punti.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Icardi qui ne fa 2


----------



## The Ripper (24 Ottobre 2017)

bella partita
tatticamente moooooooooolto interessante
se avete la ossibilità guardatela, perché sponda rossonera non abbiamo la possibilità di vedere una roba del genere.
pur non essendo 2 eccellenze europee

il che dice molto su di noi


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (24 Ottobre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Scansadoria?! 4 titolari in panca rispetto al Crotone. Giampaolo ha sto vizio.. quando ci son 3 gare in 7 giorni mette le riserve contro quella con cui ha meno possib di fare punti.



E chiamalo scemo...


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Va beh ma lo sapete tutti che segneranno 2 gol dopo 12038 miracoli di Handanovic


----------



## 7vinte (24 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma lo sapete tutti che segneranno 2 gol dopo 12038 miracoli di Handanovic



Con in olte 100000 pali e 203000 traverse


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Gol di Skriniar 1-0 Inter. Siamo a -13 dall'Inter, rendetevi conto


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ha segnato Beckenbauer.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Hanno azzeccato gli acquisti, hanno fortuna, hanno grinta.. quest'anno un posto champions è loro al 100%.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Grande Inter finora, sta giocando bene anche Nagatomo.


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2017)

Buon risultato per noi, visto che una nostra diretta concorrente sta perdendo


----------



## Pampu7 (24 Ottobre 2017)

quanto mi rode il c.....


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Ottobre 2017)

danjr ha scritto:


> Buon risultato per noi, visto che una nostra diretta concorrente sta perdendo



Rendiamoci conto, Samp diretta concorrente


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2017)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> La Samp non è neanche da considerarsi diretta concorrente, le nostre attuali concorrenti sono Torino e Fiorentina



Volevo essere un po’ ottimista


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Chettelodicoaffare , presi a pallate per 10 minuti gol su calcio d angolo


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2017)

Come si scansa la doria stasera. 2 gol di Skriniar in 10 partite. SKRINIAR.


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Dubito che Skriniar si sgonfi come Murillo


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chettelodicoaffare , presi a pallate per 10 minuti gol su calcio d angolo


Ma dai... gliene fanne 4/5... la Samp ha giocato bene 5 minuti.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chettelodicoaffare , presi a pallate per 10 minuti gol su calcio d angolo



Lollo ma che partita hai visto? Ma lo vedi come l'inter è solida e gioca bene?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Ottobre 2017)

26 punti in 10 partite.
Hanno battuto Fiorentina, Roma, Milan, Sampdoria, pareggiato a Napoli.. c'é solo da fargli i complimenti. 
È vero hanno avuto un culo pazzesco in almeno 5 partite su 10... ma hanno 26 punti in 10 partite. Noi se tutto va bene arriveremo a 26 punti tra 6 partite.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Ottobre 2017)

2-0 Icardi


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Per carità, l’Inter gioca bene ma due papere di Puggioni.


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

Beati loro.

Ma si sapeva da quest'estate come sarebbe andata. C'è ancora chi si meraviglia?


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2017)

Arrivano davanti anche alla Juve


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Mi viene da piangere...


----------



## Roccoro (24 Ottobre 2017)

Questi vincono il campionato, me lo sento...


----------



## Aalpacaaa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Stanno stradominando, molto bello il gol di Icardi che fino a quel momento aveva toccato mezzo pallone.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Con noi portieri eroi.. stasera puggioni da urlo


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2017)

nagatomo che fino all'anno scorso pareva finito, fischiato da tutta sansiro sempre, ora sembra un fenomeno.
cosa fa' la testa...

cmq l'inter corre veramente tanto tanto e non ha molti ricambi, vero che non ha le coppe pero'...non so..

hanno giocatori che vanno senza palla, confrontare questi con gran parte dei nostri ...proprio non c'è speranza.


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Questi vincono il campionato, me lo sento...



Solo con una campagna acquisti di un certo livello a gennaio.

Quando capita la squalifica di Icardi o Perisic, o qualche infortunio, sono dolori per loro.

Però intanto reggono, e almeno il quarto posto è probabile che lo raggiungano.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2017)

che ci frega dei punti dell'inter quando sappiamo che "nelle ultime 3 partite pochi hanno giocato meglio di noi"


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Ottobre 2017)

Devo ammettere che in estate ho sottovalutato la questione allenatore.
Questi sono praticamente la stessa squadra dello scorso anno con tre innesti buoni, ma che di certo non giustificano un miglioramento di questa entità.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Juve
Napoli
Inter
Roma
Lazio...
Game over purtroppo.. europa league unico obiettivo.


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2017)

Come giocano bene, la differenza tra chi ha un allenatore e chi no.


----------



## Roccoro (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aron ha scritto:


> Solo con una campagna acquisti di un certo livello a gennaio.
> 
> Quando capita la squalifica di Icardi o Perisic, o qualche infortunio, sono dolori per loro.
> 
> Però intanto reggono, e almeno il quarto posto è probabile che lo raggiungano.



E si, ora fino a gennaio devono cercare di fare più punti possibili e integrare a gennaio dato che Borja Valero non potrà giocare sempre e che potrà sempre capitare qualche squalifica.
Comunque oggi stanno giocando bene, questi qui almeno che il Napoli non si suicidi e che la Juve perda qualche partita lo possono vincere seriamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Ottobre 2017)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Devo ammettere che in estate ho sottovalutato la questione allenatore*.
> Questi sono praticamente la stessa squadra dello scorso anno con tre innesti buoni, ma che di certo non giustificano un miglioramento di questa entità.


Idem; ormai è chiaro che bisogna dare più peso all'allenatore che alla rosa. Hanno comprato il centrocampo della Fiorentina, praticamente, e Skriniar, ma stanno lì a lottare per lo scudetto.


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2017)

vedere come l'inter ha annichilito la samp mi crea invidia indecente


----------



## Dany20 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Skriniar sembra Nesta. D'Ambrosio, Candreva e NAGATOMO sembrano giocatori di calcio. E vabbe... Complimenti a Spalletti.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Comunque 55000 persone di martedì sera, momentaneamente primi in classifica, una società presente, solidità di squadra, un allenatore come si deve (anche se non mi piace) e un bel pò di fortuna. Che dire, rosico come un castoro. Noi abbiamo già lo stadio vuoto, siamo allo sbando in tutti i sensi, abbiamo la solidità di un budino al Sole, non sappiamo quale sia la formazione titolare, la stagione è finita e abbiamo speso una fucilata di soldi, Fassone si è ammutolito, i proprietari sono spariti. Se mi spalmassi una crema di peperoncini sul didietro mi roderebbe di meno. Trova le differenze.


----------



## bmb (24 Ottobre 2017)

Icardi a parte, ogni giocatore preso singolarmente è più scarso dei nostri. E hanno il doppio dei punti.


----------



## 7vinte (24 Ottobre 2017)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Juve
> Napoli
> Inter
> Roma
> ...



Se alla 9 g. È tutto deciso lo scorso anno per noi era scudo o Champions


----------



## Aalpacaaa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Spalletti ha trovato la quadra grazie anche e soprattutto ai giocatori disponibili: 2 corazzieri in mediana abbastanza completi; Borja Valero (che sembra un veterano) avanzato a dettare i tempi e proporre palle interessanti con la solita qualità; 2 esterni in grado di giocare su ambo i lati, capaci di sacrificarsi e di segnare, anche loro dotati di ottima forza fisica; Icardi di punta non ha bisogno di presentazioni (eh ma non partecipa alla manovra ); Skriniar è davvero un ottimo giovane, per ora unico acquisto reclamizzato della sessione di mercato estiva che sta giocando, visto che i vari Cancelo e Dealbert siedono in panchina; Handanovic il solito portierone. La cosa che più ha colpito tatticamente dell'Inter di Spalletti è la fase difensiva, molto stretti e compatti, D'ambrosio e Nagatomo stanno facendo dei figuroni.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Comunque 55000 persone di martedì sera, momentaneamente primi in classifica, una società presente, solidità di squadra e un bel pò di fortuna. Che dire, rosico come un castoro. Noi abbiamo già lo stadio vuoto, siamo allo sbando in tutti i sensi, abbiamo la solidità di un budino al Sole, non sappiamo quale sia la formazione titolare, la stagione è finita e abbiamo speso una fucilata di soldi, Fassone si è ammutolito, i proprietari sono spariti. Se mi spalmassi una crema di peperoncini sul didietro mi roderebbe di meno. Trova le differenze.



Ma per cortesia


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Icardi a parte, ogni giocatore preso singolarmente è più scarso dei nostri. E hanno il doppio dei punti.


Icardi perisic e handanovic sono meglio dei nostri nei rispettivi ruoli. Io ci metto anche D’ambrosio che mi piace dai tempi del Torino. Per il resto hai ragione tu


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (24 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma per cortesia



Prego?
E' un'analisi di fatti reali, non fantasia. Se quoti rispondi come si deve, con delle argomentazioni, non con le solite locuzioni e la faccina grigia che ride.


----------



## The Ripper (24 Ottobre 2017)

nel gol di Icardi c'è tutta la differenza tra lui e Kalinic/Silva/Cutrone... tra l'Inter e il Milan.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (24 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Icardi a parte, ogni giocatore preso singolarmente è più scarso dei nostri. E hanno il doppio dei punti.



Purtroppo non è così. Handanovic al momento vale 3 Donnarumma, Skriniar-Miranda sono meglio di Musacchio-Bonucci/Romagnoli, a livello di terzini renditi conto che stanno tenendo in panchina 2 che se fossero stati acquistati dal duo delle cose formali si parlerebbe di miracolo, a centrocampo forse tra Biglia e Borja ci serviva più il secondo, Gagliardini e Kessie vengono entrambi dall'Atalanta, a livello offensivo, nel complesso, stravincono loro.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

Non vedete la disponibilità di Perisic e Candreva ad attaccare lo spazio, la profondità, a dettare i movimenti sugli esterni? Noi abbiamo Suso e Bonaventura che pretendono di avere sempre il pallone sui piedi, a fare diecimila finte, controfinte e controcontrofinte, poi o perdono palla, o tirano da 30 metri, o ormai è tardi e ci sono 8/9 giocatori dietro la linea del pallone.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è così. Handanovic al momento vale 3 Donnarumma, Skriniar-Miranda sono meglio di Musacchio-Bonucci/Romagnoli, a livello di terzini renditi conto che stanno tenendo in panchina 2 che se fossero stati acquistati dal duo delle cose formali si parlerebbe di miracolo, a centrocampo forse tra Biglia e Borja ci serviva più il secondo, Gagliardini e Kessie vengono entrambi dall'Atalanta, a livello offensivo, nel complesso, stravincono loro.



Si certo

Meglio dei nostri hanno solo Handanovic,Perisic e Icardi
Punto


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

*3-0 Icardi*


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

Icardi 11 gol in 10 partite, 1 gol in meno di tutto il Milan


----------



## gabuz (24 Ottobre 2017)

Gli "Icardi è scarso" dove sono?


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Icardi 11 gol in 10 partite, 1 gol in meno di tutto il Milan



Eh, stiamo bene poi a dire che il top non serve...


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2017)

Vi rendete conto che questi sono primi in classifica con una rosa che, globalmente, NON è sicuramente meglio della nostra?


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

Guardate Perisic, ma Bonaventura lo vedete mai fare una roba così? Invece che darla di prima, sempre se avesse attaccato la profondità, avrebbe fatto le solite finte, controfinte e razzate varie, e sarebbe finita in corner nel migliore dei casi


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

Traversa di Perisic


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Chettelodicoaffare , presi a pallate per 10 minuti gol su calcio d angolo



Contro la stessa squadra che ci ha preso a pallate per 90 min.
Come la Lazio con il Cagliari.
Siamo semplicemente mediocri..


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

*Koznacki 3-1*


----------



## Kaw (24 Ottobre 2017)

Secondo me ci sono molte affinità tra noi e l'Inter.
Vi ricordate l'anno scorso??? Dopo l'arrivo di Suning e il mercato fatto? E poi subito il crollo e cambio di allenatore, e pure quando sembrava si fossero ripresi, sono nuovamente sprofondati con lo spogliatoio che ha fatto fuori Pioli.
E' bastato un allenatore che ricompattasse il gruppo e che portasse un pò di gioco per svoltare totalmente.
Questo perchè la rosa è comunque valida.

Ecco, per noi è lo stesso. L'anno prossimo non serve nemmeno fare mercato, basta un allenatore che ripeta ciò che sta facendo Spalletti, e voleremo anche noi. Questo perchè anche la nostra rosa è molto valida, ma ad oggi siamo una polveriera e non ne usciremo con Montella.
La società dovrà essere brava a gestire questo momento adesso, e programmare già la prossima stagione.


----------



## Lambro (24 Ottobre 2017)

d'accordissimo con Willy Wonka, hai azzeccato un punto su cui mi sbatto da anni.
Bonaventura è il dramma per le punte , ma pure Suso eh.
Suso quando si limita ad un dribbling e poi cross è leggibile dai compagni, quando si incaponisce finisce la sua pericolosita' in fase di assist.
idem per Bonaventura (almeno quello che ci ricordiamo, decisamente piu' efficace di questo recente ma cmq molto dribblomane e controfintomane anche negli anni d'oro)
L'inter, ma la Roma ma la Juve ma veramente TUTTE le squadre di alto livello europeo, giocano ormai a 2 tocchi.
il milan è VECCHIO di concezione, con mille tocchetti e mancanza di movimenti senza palla, e quando si arriva alle ali e si potrebbe creare l'occasione, le finte controfinte che uccidono la pericolosita' e ammazzano le punte che in area non sanno quando e come fare lo scatto decisivo.
spesso un cross sbagliato è 50% nel tempismo errato.


----------



## fra29 (24 Ottobre 2017)

bmb ha scritto:


> Icardi a parte, ogni giocatore preso singolarmente è più scarso dei nostri. E hanno il doppio dei punti.



Eh si.. Handa, Perisic.. ma poi Suso è tanto più forte di Candreva?


----------



## Wildbone (24 Ottobre 2017)

Montella, che non è un allenatore capace, è riuscito a distruggere i ragazzi fisicamente, mentalmente e tatticamente in soli 2 mesi. Ecco perchè si invoca un cambio in panchina, a prescindere dal nome che verrà. Perchè c'è assolutamente bisogno di recuperare la mentalità dei giocatori, la tranquillità, la sicurezza, la voglia, l'affiatamento, prima di passare agli schemi e alla preparazione. La nostra è palesemente una squadra senza motivazioni, che giorno dopo giorno sta cadendo sempre più a fondo, affossata dai risultati pietosi che il gioco del mister gli sta facendo portare a casa. Date il Milan a Spalletti, che non è certo il mio allenatore preferito, e vedete come diventa solido in 4 e 4 otto.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Ottobre 2017)

L’Inter vola...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sono molte affinità tra noi e l'Inter.
> Vi ricordate l'anno scorso??? Dopo l'arrivo di Suning e il mercato fatto? E poi subito il crollo e cambio di allenatore, e pure quando sembrava si fossero ripresi, sono nuovamente sprofondati con lo spogliatoio che ha fatto fuori Pioli.
> E' bastato un allenatore che ricompattasse il gruppo e che portasse un pò di gioco per svoltare totalmente.
> Questo perchè la rosa è comunque valida.
> ...


La penso esattamente così...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci sono molte affinità tra noi e l'Inter.
> Vi ricordate l'anno scorso??? Dopo l'arrivo di Suning e il mercato fatto? E poi subito il crollo e cambio di allenatore, e pure quando sembrava si fossero ripresi, sono nuovamente sprofondati con lo spogliatoio che ha fatto fuori Pioli.
> E' bastato un allenatore che ricompattasse il gruppo e che portasse un pò di gioco per svoltare totalmente.
> Questo perchè la rosa è comunque valida.
> ...



Bravo, magari non proprio nessun innesto ma 2-3 con un mister vero.


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2017)

*QUagliarella 3-2*


----------



## Pamparulez2 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Vincon lo stesso


----------



## Ecthelion (24 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Montella, che non è un allenatore capace, è riuscito a distruggere i ragazzi fisicamente, mentalmente e tatticamente in soli 2 mesi. Ecco perchè si invoca un cambio in panchina, a prescindere dal nome che verrà. Perchè c'è assolutamente bisogno di recuperare la mentalità dei giocatori, la tranquillità, la sicurezza, la voglia, l'affiatamento, prima di passare agli schemi e alla preparazione. La nostra è palesemente una squadra senza motivazioni, che giorno dopo giorno sta cadendo sempre più a fondo, affossata dai risultati pietosi che il gioco del mister gli sta facendo portare a casa. Date il Milan a Spalletti, che non è certo il mio allenatore preferito, e vedete come diventa solido in 4 e 4 otto.



In 4 e 4 otto forse no, in effetti il materiale da gestire è difficile per le tante novità in squadra, ma per il resto sono perfettamente d'accordo. Montella è inadeguato al compito, lo era dal primo minuto, lo è tuttora e lo sarà fino a fine campionato.


----------



## Aalpacaaa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Joao Mario assurdo, appena entrato è riuscito a non sfruttare 2 contropiedi dell'Inter dove non c'erano difensori della Samp, che bidone. Condivido le critiche al modo di giocare di Suso e Bonaventura, ma adesso ci va aggiunto anche Calhanoglu. Giocatori che rientrano sempre sul loro piede e la toccano almeno 20 volte, non fanno il bene delle punte. Icardi o altri con questi dietro non avrebbero mai lo score che hanno nei rispettivi club.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Niente, questi non stravincono nemmeno quando dominano. Non hanno stravinto nemmeno con Crotone e Benevento. Sono proprio impostati così come squadra, c'e sempre una fase dove rifiatano e concedono, anche molto. Spero che finalmente questo faccia aprire gli occhi a chi si esaltava per aver perso il derby solo al 90' e averli messi sotto per una ventina di minuti. Raga', sono stati a tratti messi sotto anche dal Benevento...dal Benevento!! Sono loro a giocare così, non c'è stato nessun merito nostro nè di quello che per questa stupidata ha salvato la panchina dieci giorni fa. 

Capitolo attaccanti. Icardi è certamente più uomo gol di Kalinic, Silva e Cutrone, ma vedete anche come lo serve Perisic, che si fa pure un mazzo così tutta la partita? Anche Candreva sta facendo bene, non come Suso e Bonaventura che portano costantemente palla e fanno fintarelle inutili. Vi siete mai chiesti perché Conte non convocava mai Bonaventura anche quando era in forma? Lui di uno che porta solo palla non sa che farsene.


----------



## Alfabri (24 Ottobre 2017)

Aalpacaaa ha scritto:


> Spalletti ha trovato la quadra grazie anche e soprattutto ai giocatori disponibili: 2 corazzieri in mediana abbastanza completi; Borja Valero (che sembra un veterano) avanzato a dettare i tempi e proporre palle interessanti con la solita qualità; 2 esterni in grado di giocare su ambo i lati, capaci di sacrificarsi e di segnare, anche loro dotati di ottima forza fisica; Icardi di punta non ha bisogno di presentazioni (eh ma non partecipa alla manovra ); Skriniar è davvero un ottimo giovane, per ora unico acquisto reclamizzato della sessione di mercato estiva che sta giocando, visto che i vari Cancelo e Dealbert siedono in panchina; Handanovic il solito portierone. La cosa che più ha colpito tatticamente dell'Inter di Spalletti è la fase difensiva, molto stretti e compatti, D'ambrosio e Nagatomo stanno facendo dei figuroni.



Stasera però è stato un po' pollo Giampaolo, a parte il centrocampo iniziale (Barreto ). Il 4-3-1-2 che sfrutta solo i corridoi centrali è facile preda di una difesa istruita a giocare stretta (a meno che hai messi e neymar, ma vabbè). Infatti appena ha iniziato ad allargare il gioco gliene ha schiaffati due.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che questi sono primi in classifica con una rosa che, globalmente, NON è sicuramente meglio della nostra?



e infatti l'anno scorso, quando erano allenati da incapaci (de boer, pioli e mediocri vari), andavano da schifo. 

è inutile, non ce n'è, serve un top allenatore in panca.


----------



## emamilan99 (24 Ottobre 2017)

La differenza tra avere un bomber(inter) e non averlo(noi)


----------



## Aalpacaaa (24 Ottobre 2017)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Stasera però è stato un po' pollo Giampaolo, a parte il centrocampo iniziale (Barreto ). Il 4-3-1-2 che sfrutta solo i corridoi centrali è facile preda di una difesa istruita a giocare stretta (a meno che hai messi e neymar, ma vabbè). Infatti appena ha iniziato ad allargare il gioco gliene ha schiaffati due.



Non ho fatto molto caso alle scelte iniziali di Giampaolo ma più che a livello dei singoli la Samp l'ho vista deficitaria nell'atteggiamento, non andavano a pressare alta l'Inter e le punte rientravano poco, squadra lunga e gli uomini di Spalletti facevano quel che volevano. Secondo me ha iniciso anche la stanchezza, oltre al gioco sviluppato maggiormente sulle fasce come dici te, nel 3-2 finale.


Una curiosità: secondo voi se avessimo avuto un allenatore top l'anno scorso, campionato concluso al sesto posto, in che posizione saremmo arrivati?


----------



## Schism75 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ma è inutile confrontare Suso, Bonaventura e il Turco, con Perisic e Candreva. Sono proprio giocatori completamente differenti. I nostri non hanno la fisicità per allungare la squadra, scattando in profondità. I nostri non hanno quella fisicità. Solo Borini è similare come caratteristiche fisiche, ma difetta purtroppo in qualità, il che lo rende inutile in quel ruolo. E' un difetto strutturale che conoscevamo e che non è stato migliorato durante l'estate.


----------



## ilcondompelato (24 Ottobre 2017)

La differenza tra noi e quei zozzi è che loro hanno un allenatore e dei dirigenti più navigati a questi livelli.
Praticamente giocano con 8-9/11 dello scorso anno ed è innegabile che i meriti di spalletti siano tanti.
In compenso noi ne abbiamo uno che non ci capisce niente ed ancora non ha scelto con che modulo schierarsi.
Resto convinto che noi avessimo spalletti e loro montella la situazione sarebbe totalmente diversa


----------



## Aron (25 Ottobre 2017)

Ho visto la conferenza stampa di Spalletti

A differenza di quelle di Montella, Spalletti dice cose interessanti e quando parla d argomenti banali riesce comunque a renderli piacevoli da ascoltare.

Il vero top player dell'Inter è lui.


----------



## Wildbone (25 Ottobre 2017)

E comunque meglio tutta la vita avere un allenatore top che un bomber.


----------



## Black (25 Ottobre 2017)

Wildbone ha scritto:


> Montella, che non è un allenatore capace, è riuscito a distruggere i ragazzi fisicamente, mentalmente e tatticamente in soli 2 mesi. Ecco perchè si invoca un cambio in panchina, a prescindere dal nome che verrà. Perchè c'è assolutamente bisogno di recuperare la mentalità dei giocatori, la tranquillità, la sicurezza, la voglia, l'affiatamento, prima di passare agli schemi e alla preparazione. La nostra è palesemente una squadra senza motivazioni, che giorno dopo giorno sta cadendo sempre più a fondo, affossata dai risultati pietosi che il gioco del mister gli sta facendo portare a casa. *Date il Milan a Spalletti, che non è certo il mio allenatore preferito, e vedete come diventa solido in 4 e 4 otto.*



proprio così! tutti quanti quest'estate avevamo sottovalutato la questione allenatore e invece.... a parte Icardi l'Inda non ha un giocatore nettamente più forte dei nostri (al massimo c'è Perisic, ma per una questione di caratteristiche di giocatore velocista che non abbiamo in rosa) ma stanno facendo tutt'altro campionato rispetto a noi.
Complimenti a Spalletti. Fassone&Mirabelli spero stiano valutando bene il prossimo allenatore perchè non si può più sbagliare


----------

